# Board marking post read that I haven't



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Just wondering.... Sometimes while looking a the site it marks everything as read. Is this a bug in the board? It's kind of annoying because sometimes I miss posts because of it.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Does this happen while you are still logged on, or after you have been away for over an hour? The SW automatically assumes that you will read all posts during a single session, The next time you come back, unless it is within 60 minutes, it will only show new posts _since_ your last visit. If you come back within 60 minutes, you are still in the same session you were previously in, unless you have intentionally logged out by clicking on the Log Out button at the top right of every page. If you have no activity for over an hour, the system automatically logs you out.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Personally (and this is just what I do, other people have different methods), when I log in, the first thing I do is click on New Posts. I start at the back and work my way forward, using my Back button to go back to the list each time, usually replying as I go if I need/want to. (Of course, then I have to click on New Posts again and start back where I left off...) I work my way all the way to the front, the newest posts, and then click on New Posts again, to read what posts have been made since I first started reading.

If for some reason I know I will be pressed for time, I will go to a specific forum to see what posts have been made there. If I know I did not see all the new posts during my last session, I will go over to the Quick Links button and click on Today's Posts (not _New_ Posts ), and that will render an entire day's worth of new posts, at least.

Hope this helps _someone_! :lol:


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't log out. I leave it up while I'm at work, so I guess the system logs me out. What I normally do is bring up a forum (usally the R15) and click on the thread then view first unread, then I'll use the back button to get back to the main R15 fourm. Most of the time I'm ok but sometimes when I click back (to the R15 forum) it refreshes the list. Usally I can figure out where I was but sometimes a miss a post or two. I might have to start right clicking an open in new window/tab.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I have sort of an opposite problem. I end up reading posts then come back a few hours later and it says I didn't read anything all day. Doesn't happen all the time but gets annoying none the less.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Clint, I have that happen too. It seems to only do it if I reboot my pc during the day or if I close out of the browser window. Because of that I try not to reboot or close the window.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

If you close out (or have to reboot, which would close you out, obviously), and you log back in within 60 minutes of closing your window out, it will show all new threads from the last session at as being unread, even the ones you had just looked at. Just the way it works, I guess.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:scratch: ...and I thought it was just me! :whatdidid

Danged personal _confusers!_ :computer::icon_dumm


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Laverne said:


> If you close out (or have to reboot, which would close you out, obviously), and you log back in within 60 minutes of closing your window out, it will show all new threads from the last session at as being unread, even the ones you had just looked at. Just the way it works, I guess.


Wierd, I guess it's trying to be nice so you don't miss anything?


----------

